#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-01-06
<slickymaster> !team
<belkinsa> yes
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping?
<belkinsa> .*
<slickymaster> yes belkinsa
<belkinsa> Were you just checking the command or what?
<slickymaster> damns connection
<belkinsa> Yeah..the connection been weird with the freenode servers.
<slickymaster> I've been in and out all morning
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-01-09
<belkinsa> slickymaster, good luck on your app.
<slickymaster> hey, thanks belkinsa
<belkinsa> I was planning to do it myself but I can't find time during this cycle to apply and come to the meeting because of school.
<slickymaster> there's still time until April
<belkinsa> I know but I'n still in school in April.
<slickymaster> oh
<belkinsa> I end in April and I'm not sure what I will do in the summer, but it will most like be undergrad research since I'm a Biology stsudent.
<slickymaster> well it took me almost a year and a half for me to finally set my mind to it
<slickymaster> well, getting your graduation is surely more important
<belkinsa> Yeah, it is.  But that is next fall.
<belkinsa> Well, this upcoming fall.
<slickymaster> hopefully everything will run smoothly
<belkinsa> Thank you!  Same to you.
